# Archery equipments stolen



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*stolen*

i hope you get your gear back.goodluck


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Bummer does not even start to cover the feelings.

Can you tell us a little more? Was it lifted from you house? Car? at a Range?

Hope every one can keep this in the forefront of their minds and hope that it will turn up somewhere.

I feel for you.

JDoupe


----------



## camarox53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ohh man , I'm so sorry dude that has got to suck ... I feel for you man, I hope it comes up somewhere.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Hum*



LAVr said:


> Load the van last night lock it and this morning equipment gone.
> If someone offer you a MArtin Venon Longbow 40 @ 28 or a selfbow laminated Maple and Cherry [email protected] or rangefinder, binocular, custom color cedar arrows, vista quiver with belt and pouch, Letherman multi tool, knife all this for a good price well it is probably mine.
> 
> This happen in Barrie Ontario
> ...


That happend to me with a 7mm Mag 2 year ago. Now i have a alarm system on my truck that will nearly blow the truck up with the robber in it  How did they get in the van ?


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Sorry to hear.

Start keeping an eye open at local pawn shops.

Hope you gets your equipment back.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*stolen*

any leads yet


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

*Stolen*

No leads yet. Just when around to all hock shop in town nothing. Insurrance are a pain in the butt. They want receipt for everything even items of $25.00 valued.
I got a new longbow 72" [email protected] Hikcory Maple and Cherry. Just finish to do 12 arrows. I think I will have to kiss good bye my old equipment.
LAVr


----------

